
Chrome Extension for JSON formatting and jq filtering in your Browser - michele_randi
https://github.com/zalando-incubator/bro-q
======
michele_randi
Chrome Extension here: [https://goo.gl/c8SAF4](https://goo.gl/c8SAF4)

------
strasse86
This is great, thank you.

